
Show HN: A collective list of APIs – apilist.fun - hodaraadam
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/19T9WUgWBrL9Ej3XUoA2rXSqYDbHa966IPtqpzRup-_k/edit#gid=0
======
levimaes
This is so heartwarming, it brought a smile to my face as soon as I realized
it was a numbers spread. I'll tell you it was an upsetting day, the day I
realized all my projects and ideas--software and hardware, whatever--could be
reduced down to a database or spreadsheet. Thoughts of, "If only there were a
more engaging, fulfilling way to access that data...", or "It's all there; why
complicate it!", and "Someone's already done it." only disserviced my already
murky disposition. Anyway, you have a list of APIs, but in the spirit of
ironic humor, I have to ask: Do you have a way to consume, access etc. this
list? Does G-Sheets offer that inherently?

